# Erfahrungsbericht Radon ZR Team 6.0 2013



## folgsam (26. Januar 2013)

Analog zu meinem Erfahrungsbericht vom letzten Jahr gibt es nun den passenden Beitrag zur 2013er Version. Hintergrund ist, dass mit das Radon am 7.1. gestohlen wurde :-(

Da ich ziemlich zufrieden mit dem 2012er 5.0 war, wollte ich das Pendant von 2013, das 6.0, kaufen. Nach kurzer Recherche war P/L-mäßig auch nichts besser zu finden, der Abverkauf der 2012er Modelle war im Wesentlichen vorbei.

*1. Bestellung*
Die Bestellung ging extrem schnell. Bestellt wurde am Sonntag, 13.01., die Montagebestätigung kam am Montag, Dienstag ging es fertig raus und Mittwoch war es da. Die dazubestellten Einzelteile kamen per Hermes schon am Dienstag.

Die Einzelteile waren:
- Hebie 672
- 2x Radon Falschenhalter
- Trelock FS455 Cops Schloss
- Kleinkrams wie Halterungen, Kettenstrebenschutz...

Bestellt wurde im Standardkarton.

*2. Aufbau*
Im Wesentlichen sah alles so wie das letzte mal aus: Lenker ran, Sattel+Sattelstange ran, Pedale ran. Oh huch, wo sind denn die Pedale?! Es wurden im Gegensatz zu 2012 *keine* Pedale mitgeliefert. Das steht zwar auch indirekt auf der Homepage (wird nicht aufgeführt), find ich aber trotzdem schlecht. Außerdem fehlten die kleinen Scheueraufkleber sowie 1x die Schrauben des Flaschenhalters.

Ich habe dann bei H&S angerufen und nach Drohung, dass ich einfach alles zurückschicke, wurde mir auf Kulanz ein Paar einfacher Bärentatzepedale sowie die Aufkleber und die Schrauben (per DPD) geschickt.

*3. Qualität*
Schon am Datenblatt sieht man, dass die Qualität ggü. 2012 abgenommen hat:

Federgabel: Rock Shox XC30 -> XC28
Bremsen: Shimano AM445 -> AM395
Bremsscheibe vorn: 180 -> 160
Sattelstange: Anderer Anbieter, aber der jetzige ist sehr kratzempfindlich!
Ohne die Firmen für EASTON und RaceFace konkret zu kennen, sieht der "eckige" Vorbau optisch besser aus, die Aufschrift "Monkey" auf der Lenkstange ist dagegen eher albern.

Insgesamt gibt es dann wenig Überraschungen. Der Umwerfer musste noch leicht justiert werden, das Schaltwerk funktionierte schon richtig. Die Bremsen wirken etwas "schwammiger" als die alten, die Federgabel etwas starrer als die alte (obwohl beide bis auf Anschlag "weich" gestellt wurden. Der Rest funktioniert gut.

Schutzaufkleber ist auf der Unterrohrseite, an der Kettenstrebe ist nichts. Nachgeliefert wurden 4 kleine transparente Scheuerschutzaufkleber.

Ich habe übrigens Rahmenhöhe 20 statt 18 bestellt, da mir die 18 doch ein wenig zu klein war.

*4. Bilder*




*5. Fazit*
Nach 5/5 Sternen für das 2012er 5.0 gibt es nun gerade so noch *4/5 Sternen*. Die Ausstattung ist zwar für den Preis besser als bei der Konkurrenz, aber eben schlechter als letztes Jahr. Pedale und vergessene Teile trüben außerdem den Eindruck. Nichtsdestotrotz würde ich es wieder bestellen, auch weil H&S gut reagiert hat.

//Edit:
Mal an die erfahreren Mitglieder: Zum: "schwammigeren" Gefühl der Bremsen: Liegt das wirklich an den Bremsen, an den derzeitigen Temperaturen oder fehlt einfach etwas Öl? Bzw. kann ich da noch etwas einstellen?


----------



## friesenspiess (26. Januar 2013)

2013er Bikes sind bei sämtlichen Herstellern in der Aussatattung abgespeckt,
das liegt nicht an Radon sondern in erster Linie an Shimano und am Wechselkurs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmandi (27. Januar 2013)

"Die abgebildeten Pedale sind nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten!"

Ist doch eigentlich ziemlich eindeutig, oder? Das Radon dir kulanterweise doch welche zugeschickt hat sollte dann doch lieber positiv bewertet werden und nicht mit Punktabzug! Meine Meinung...


----------



## Maniac_TE (27. Januar 2013)

bei manchen Leuten kann man nur den Kopf schütteln... 

Schmandi, ganz meine Meinung!


----------



## Radon-Bikes (29. Januar 2013)

Sowohl auf www.radon-bikes.de und www.bike-discount.de weisen wir darauf hin, dass die Räder OHNE Pedale kommen.


----------



## duc-748S (30. Januar 2013)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Sowohl auf www.radon-bikes.de und www.bike-discount.de weisen wir darauf hin, dass die Räder OHNE Pedale kommen, da wir in der Vergangenheit schlechte Erfahrungen mit den Montagepedalen gemacht haben. Man sollte sich also unbedingt ordentliche Pedale dazu bestellen.



Schlechte Erfahrungen inwiefern, wenn man fragen darf?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Schmandi (30. Januar 2013)

Ich kenne die montierten Pedale aus den letzten Jahren ganz gut und habe denen immer den liebevollen Namen ,,Probefahrtpedale" gegeben. Mal im Ernst: wenn man sich für 1 oder mehrere dicke Scheine ein Fahrrad kauft (welches bei Radon P/L-technisch super hart kalkuliert ist), sollte man doch nicht ernsthaft mit solchen Alibidingern durch die Gegend fahren...

Wer sein Mountainbike standesgemäß nutzt sollte wissen, dass diese Pedale für den ernsthaften Gebrauch doch nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen sind. Klickpedale oder solide Plattformpedale sind da eine gute Investition.

Ich habe mir für mein Slide die NC 17 Sudpin III geholt und vom Grip her mehr als zufrieden!

Gruß,

Andi


----------



## Jance (30. Januar 2013)

Schmandi schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst: wenn man sich für 1 oder mehrere dicke Scheine ein Fahrrad kauft (welches bei Radon P/L-technisch super hart kalkuliert ist), sollte man doch nicht ernsthaft mit solchen Alibidingern durch die Gegend fahren...
> 
> Wer sein Mountainbike standesgemäß nutzt sollte wissen, dass diese Pedale für den ernsthaften Gebrauch doch nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen sind. Klickpedale oder solide Plattformpedale sind da eine gute Investition.


----------



## eifelhexe (30. Januar 2013)

Wieso fehlten denn die Flaschenhalterschrauben? Entweder wurden sie nicht bestellt oder sind beim auspacken verloren gegangen, da solche Kleinteile leicht  übersehen werden.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (31. Januar 2013)

Schmandi schrieb:


> Ich kenne die montierten Pedale aus den letzten Jahren ganz gut und habe denen immer den liebevollen Namen ,,Probefahrtpedale" gegeben.



Das ist auch genau der Sinn und Zweck dieser Pedale gewesen - nur, viele Kunden haben das nicht berücksichtigt und haben dann durch Folgeschäden (Pedalarmgewinde) großen Aufwand für uns verursacht. 




Schmandi schrieb:


> ... sollte wissen, dass diese Pedale für den ernsthaften Gebrauch doch nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen sind. Klickpedale oder solide Plattformpedale



Eben - Klickies oder Plattform - da wir die Wünsche der Kunden nicht kennen, denn jeder mag etwas anderes, liefern wir lieber keine Pedale mit.


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (31. Januar 2013)

Ich fand die Mitlieferung der Pedale immer gut. Die kamen zwar sofort runter, sind aber für den ersten Winter immer gut gewesen. Danach waren sie verschlissen und kamen weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

